# Just got a 12x12x18 Exo-Terra Mini-Tall!



## Melophile (Sep 23, 2015)

I was planning on purchasing a nano-tall (8x8x12) not too long ago, but I saw my friend selling this terrarium on his Facebook for the same price as a nano/tall, so I couldn't help but snag up on this deal. He bought it online and the terrarium turned out to be too small for him. He didn't want to have to deal with the hassle of returning the item (pay a restocking + shipping fee), so he sold it to me for $20 less than what he got it for, which is the same price as the nano-tall. I was excited.

If I were to have gotten a nano-tall, I would've just left it with the stock background and bought some substrate and aquarium decor from the pet store, but since I got a slightly bigger terrarium, I've decided to turn it into a vivarium project. I have placed an order on Josh's Frog for a whack ton of supplies; manzanita driftwood, cork bark, foam/silicon, false bottom, substrate mix, sheet moss, and a lighting fixture+bulb. I haven't bought the plants yet though because I spent a bit much on the supplies alone, so I'm going to wait until my next paycheck for the plants. This is an expensive hobby; I can't believe I spent close to $100 on wood, lol.

Here's a pic of the terrarium with the stock background. Can't wait to see what the end result will look like. It'll be my first vivarium build, so I hope it doesn't look too bad inch: I'm still wondering which one of my mantises is going to be the lucky one to get to stay in this mansion.


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2015)

Melophile said:


> I can't believe I spent close to $100 on wood, lol.


Oh how many times I've uttered that phrase or something close to it.

Looking forward to the end result.


----------



## Alikaren (Sep 23, 2015)

Lol, no one outside of the herp and invert hobby understands our wood plights. Markup on wood is insane, especially on Manzanita! Cork bark maybe excluded.

Anyways, If I were you, I'd try to get some Metallyticus (although you'd need a full cork bark background instead of great stuff unless you're a god at texturing). Noncommunal mantids could work too, although they'd probably not grace the space as well as communals. However, I think mantids in general are not the best display candidates simply because they're not as gregarious as other animals (PLEASE NO ONE TAKE THAT AS AN INSULT TO MANTIDS).

How about exploring some other inverts and herps? Numerous Phelsuma would live in there wonderfully, as well as communal amblypygids, or frogs.


----------



## Fredstrong (Sep 23, 2015)

I just got the same zoo med terrarium! I have two D. Lobata on the way, I hear they are communal, though sexes have to be seperated, (I hope they are both female, or male, rather than one of each!). Down the line I would like to do a commune of Violins. I am replacing the stone background that came with it, with an 18x12 corkbark background, coco substrate, I am using some real twigs, moss, and dead leaves on the ground and then I am using small and medium vine to construct branches and twigs up and accross the vivarium.

Amazon has a great deal on the fixture for the terrarium. A low watt compact flourescent in this for low heat, but light from above for a 12 hour cycle. http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Naturalistic-Terrarium-12-Inch/dp/B001HW7ZS0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1443034190&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=Zoo+Med+Naturalistic+Terrarium+Hood.

I will post pics when mine is set up, I look forward to seeing yours as well!!! Freddy


----------



## Melophile (Sep 24, 2015)

Siliconing a piece of manzanita and letting it dry before I start laying out the cork flats and foaming stuff up.


----------



## Melophile (Sep 24, 2015)

Cork flats have been laid in place, Great Stuff foam has been applied and the excess has been shaven off to provide a better surface for silicone adhesion.

Siliconing coco fiber to the background will be for another day. I have a brick of Exo-Terra Plantation Soil (coco fiber) that I have to expand and let dry.


----------



## k98k (Sep 30, 2015)

any update?


----------



## Melophile (Oct 4, 2015)

UPDATE  

For the most part, the terrarium is complete. Now, I just need to look for some plants to completely finish this terrarium. I've been mostly interested in neoregelias, but I want some variety, so I'm still in the search. I added sheet moss all over just to add some color for the time being. Green popsicle sticks indicate where I plan to put the plants for the background. I also plan on putting some plants on ground level as well.


----------



## Fredstrong (Oct 4, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 5, 2015)

Much better than the original background. The manzanita looks great. I like the setup as it without being overly done, but a few plants wouldn't hurt.  

I'm curious though what is up with the green popsicle stick that moves around in the photos?


----------



## Melophile (Oct 5, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> I'm curious though what is up with the green popsicle stick that moves around in the photos?


It's to indicate where I plan on putting plants.


----------

